# Craft MTB 6-Days Stage Race Trondheim-Oslo (Norway)



## frontbiker (21. Dezember 2009)

For the 3rd time this fantastic race will take place. Start in Trondheim Monday 28th of June, and arrival (and event/dinner) at Holmenkollen Ski Jump, Oslo, Saturday 3rd July.

What is special with this race? 


a race through Norwegian wilderness

long streches of singel track and gravel road

long midsummer nights

Participant fee includes meals (breakfast; food during race and dinner) and accomodation

For more details: see http://www.mtb6dagers.no/
For registration: http://www.styrkeproven.no

The fee is NOK 5.990 per person, till 31.12.2009. After New Year, the fee is NOK 8.000.... So consider participating, and don't hesitate to register!

Hint: Kiel-Oslo ferry, train to Trondheim. Or flight to Trondheim, and back from Oslo.


----------



## Moose (21. Dezember 2009)

Kann ich empfehlen, war 2008 dabei. 
Der norwegische Frühsommer kann in alle Richtungen ausschlagen, aber das erlebt man in D-land auch.
Wer Elch-Gulasch auf der Pasta Party pobieren möchte kriegt hier eine Chance ;-). Den habe ich nicht probiert, ich bin ja kein Kannibale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frontbiker (22. Dezember 2009)

Just to give you a little impression of the Norwegian wilderness. Kms and kms of single tracks and gravel roads through mountain plateaus, woods and walleys....





(c) knutsens fotosenter


----------



## frontbiker (23. Dezember 2009)

To-day's pictures from the Trondheim-Oslo race. On day 2, there was a railway crossing with 1 -one- train passing in the morning. Of course, I was the first to arrive the red lights, bells chiming and the bar on the way down..... (I am nr 2 from the right in red and blue clothing).





Day 4: just before start of descent through the 1994 Winter Olympic Slalom slopes down to Hafjell (Lillehammer):





Day 5: only 1,5 days and 150 km to Oslo:





Register before 31.12.2009! Fee NOK 5990, after 1.1.2010 NOK 8000. See: www.styrkeproven.no.
[picture 2 and 3: (c) knutsens fotosenter]


----------



## Suprarenin (3. Januar 2010)

Wow. Sieht atemberaubend aus. Vor allem die Videos von 2008 machen Lust auf mehr. 

Ich wäre unglaublich gern dieses Jahr dabei. Mal schauen ob ich das Geld noch auftreiben kann, da die Transalp 2010 bereits nen riesen Loch in meinen recht kleinen Studentengeldbeutel gerissen hat . Und mit über 1000 Euro ist es ja nicht gerade für jeden erschwinglich...

Naja, notfalls nehm ich Trondheim-Oslo eben 2011 in Angriff


----------



## wogru (4. Januar 2010)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Wow. Sieht atemberaubend aus. Vor allem die Videos von 2008 machen Lust auf mehr.
> 
> Ich wäre unglaublich gern dieses Jahr dabei. Mal schauen ob ich das Geld noch auftreiben kann, da die Transalp 2010 bereits nen riesen Loch in meinen recht kleinen Studentengeldbeutel gerissen hat . Und mit über 1000 Euro ist es ja nicht gerade für jeden erschwinglich...
> 
> Naja, notfalls nehm ich Trondheim-Oslo eben 2011 in Angriff


Die Bilder machen Lust auf mehr. Leider bin ich schon in München (am 26./27.6) gemeldet ... Obwohl, vielleicht geht ja von München ein Flug nach dem 24h-Rennen


----------



## frontbiker (4. Januar 2010)

Here are the gps-tracks of the six stages Trondheim-Oslo.
Tip: click "Google" on the map to see pictures of the landscapes and places that the race passes through.
Day 1 Trondheim-Oppdal:
Craft MTB 6-days 2009 Trondheim-Oppdal (day 1) 

Day 2 Oppdal-Tynset:
Craft MTB 6-days 2008 Oppdal-Tynset (day 2) 
Note: 2008 = 2009 
Day 3 Tynset-Koppang:
Craft MTB 6-days 2009 Tynset-Koppang (day 3)

Day 4 Koppang-Hafjell:
Craft MTB 6-days 2009 Koppang-Hafjell (day 4) 

Day 5 Hafjell-Brandbu:
Craft MTB 6-days 2009; Hafjell-Brandbu (day 5)

Day 6 Brandbu-Oslo:
Craft MTB 6-days 2009 Brandbu-Oslo (day 6)

Till now 67 teams (2 bikers pr team) are listed. Very few Germans. This race is a must for all devoted MTBers. 
*List of participants as per 1.1.2010*
For more info and sign ups: *Homepage of organizer  klick Craft MTB 6-dagers *


----------



## frontbiker (4. Januar 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Die Bilder machen Lust auf mehr.


 
Jawohl.... Dieses Bild ist von ein Gebirgeplatte ein Paar Stunden vor dem Ziel von Tag 4 in Hafjell (Lillehammer).




Danke zu (c) Knudsens Fotosenter

Und hier: 24 Sekunden Video (mehr kommt....)
http://www.youtube.com/user/sindreronning#p/u/8/khX29M3Ett8


----------



## frontbiker (12. Januar 2010)

*Video of the week!*

From 2009, day 1. After about 50 km, crossing a hill between two large walleys, this trail section occurs. After 3:30 crossing of a little river. [Note: lots of noice, lower your sound level]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh38OmicAL0&hl"]YouTube- CRAFT MTB 2009 - DAG 1 - AVI 0012[/ame]

From this point, it is 100 km to the finish of the first stage, and 680 km to Oslo....

And here is the map with gps-track. The video stretch is marked with purple. It is fun to look at video, map and track, and try to recover where it was! And to look forward to the coming summer, with a new start in Trondheim.


----------

